# fish id...please help..



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I caught several 2-3 pound snapper looking fish with reddish scales that fade to greenish scales...the red is not a vibrant color and neither is the green...they were caught near a bridge piling....one other note. .they have teeth and very strong mouths...it took a pair of needle nose pliers just to hold open their mouths while using a hook extractor with the other hand...all caught on live shrimp. ..thanks


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

Sounds like they were mangrove snapper.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes they were...and i threw them all back because I didn't know! ....are they common this time of year?


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I see a bridge in the reflection on your pic...i guess that kinda confirms it.lol


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

minimum length 10 inches, and yes they can be found this time of year around bridge pilings inshore and reefs (much larger fish) offshore.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

As thick as they are I'm sure they are great eating as well?...


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yummy!


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

they can be really finicky about biting , alot of times you can see them swimming around by bridges and rocks but they wont eat, usually just live shrimp is all i can get them to bite on. they are pretty tasty though, go back where you were catching them and load up!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Going back to load up is definitely the plan...thanks for all the knowledge!


----------



## FlatzWdr (Nov 25, 2009)

153, those mangroves are excellent eating. Before I knew fish id's, I carried a Florida Saltwater Fish identification paperback and an inshore species law stick. The two items kept FWC off of my back and allowed me to be within the law and bring home a cooler full of fish. Hope you were able to bring home a few of those mangroves. Tight lines.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Fantastic eating but they can be tricky! I have had the best success with live/fresh dead finger mullet. Shrimp works as well but everything eats shrimp and the pinfish ect. will get to it first a lot of the time.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

They also like live greenies / threadfin herring. Occasionally they will eat a little pinfish. In my experience, they don't seem to rise as much to chum like their older brothers do offshore.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I went back and caught a few small Gags and 3 bull reds on live shrimp...the mangroves seem to be more active at night...


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

And we're sorry you missed out on some good groceries!


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

Love those guys, fun to catch and good to eat.


----------

